# tuxonice (hibernating) failure

## DMoL

I bought a new laptop (eMachines D440) and try to use tuxonice, but it hangs on doing atomic copy during hibernating. I have tried to google, but I failed to find anser.

My CPU is : V120 AMD, video: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250.

I tried to boot with minimalistic configuration:

```

cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.x-test root=/dev/sda4 resume=swap:/dev/sda1 acpi_sleep=s3_bios,s3_mode nomodeset S

```

My /etc/hibernate/common.conf contains UnloadAllModules yes

Here is /var/log/hibernate.log:

```
Starting suspend at Wed Aug 11 13:57:24 EEST 2010

Aug 11 13:57:24.98 hibernate: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ...

Aug 11 13:57:25.00 hibernate: [01] Executing CheckRunlevel ...

Aug 11 13:57:25.00 hibernate: [01] Executing LockFileGet ...

Aug 11 13:57:25.09 hibernate: [01] Executing NewKernelFileCheck ...

Aug 11 13:57:25.10 hibernate: [10] Executing EnsureTuxOnIceCapable ...

Aug 11 13:57:25.11 hibernate: [11] Executing XHacksSuspendHook1 ...

Aug 11 13:57:25.11 hibernate: [59] Executing RemountXFSBootRO ...

Aug 11 13:57:25.12 hibernate: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ...

Aug 11 13:57:25.12 Saved /proc/sys/kernel/modprobe is /sbin/modprobe

Aug 11 13:57:25.13 hibernate: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadAll ...

Aug 11 13:57:25.14 Unloading module ath9k...

Aug 11 13:57:25.14 Removing modules with rmmod.

Aug 11 13:57:25.42 Unloading module radeon...

Aug 11 13:57:25.42 Unloading module snd_hda_intel...

Aug 11 13:57:25.43 Unloading module ohci_hcd...

Aug 11 13:57:25.43 Unloading module ehci_hcd...

Aug 11 13:57:25.44 Unloading module battery...

Aug 11 13:57:25.47 Unloading module ac...

Aug 11 13:57:25.47 Unloading module thermal...

Aug 11 13:57:25.47 Unloading module processor...

Aug 11 13:57:25.48 Unloading module button...

Aug 11 13:57:25.48 Unloading module psmouse...

Aug 11 13:57:25.50 Unloading module k10temp...

Aug 11 13:57:25.75 Unloading module snd_hda_codec_atihdmi...

Aug 11 13:57:25.75 Unloading module snd_hda_codec_realtek...

Aug 11 13:57:25.76 Unloading module ath9k_common...

Aug 11 13:57:25.76 Unloading module ttm...

Aug 11 13:57:25.77 Unloading module drm_kms_helper...

Aug 11 13:57:25.77 Unloading module led_class...

Aug 11 13:57:25.78 Unloading module i2c_algo_bit...

Aug 11 13:57:25.78 Unloading module usbcore...

Aug 11 13:57:25.79 Unloading module thermal_sys...

Aug 11 13:57:25.79 Unloading module hwmon...

Aug 11 13:57:26.00 Unloading module mac80211...

Aug 11 13:57:26.00 Unloading module ath9k_hw...

Aug 11 13:57:26.01 Unloading module snd_hda_codec...

Aug 11 13:57:26.01 Unloading module drm...

Aug 11 13:57:26.22 Unloading module ath...

Aug 11 13:57:26.23 Unloading module agpgart...

Aug 11 13:57:26.23 Unloading module snd_pcm...

Aug 11 13:57:26.44 Unloading module cfg80211...

Aug 11 13:57:26.45 Unloading module snd_timer...

Aug 11 13:57:26.45 Unloading module snd_page_alloc...

Aug 11 13:57:26.66 Unloading module snd...

Aug 11 13:57:26.87 Unloading module soundcore...

Aug 11 13:57:26.88 hibernate: [95] Executing XHacksSuspendHook2 ...

Aug 11 13:57:26.92 xhacks: changing console from 1 to 15

Aug 11 13:57:26.94 hibernate: [97] Executing ChangeToTuxOnIceVT ...

Aug 11 13:57:26.94 hibernate: [98] Executing CheckRunlevel ...

Aug 11 13:57:26.95 hibernate: [98] Executing FullSpeedCPUSuspend ...

Aug 11 13:57:27.03 hibernate: [98] Executing TuxOnIceConfigSet ...

Aug 11 13:57:27.03 hibernate: [99] Executing DoTuxOnIce ...

Aug 11 13:57:27.04 hibernate: Activating TuxOnIce ...

```

If anyone knows something helpful, I will be very thankfull to that person.

PS. Both hibernate and hibernate-ram are working not. After hangup on atomic copy "suspending" led is blinking.

----------

## rh1

I don't have an answer but i was experiencing the same hanging at atomic copy recently, worked fine awhile ago. I narrowed my issue down to something either with gnome or xorg-server. If i don't log into gdm and just switch to a console, it hibernates fine. If i login and start a desktop, it hangs. I haven't got around to checking into it further. 

Not sure if any of this helps, but i thought i'd share my experience.

----------

## DMoL

Thanks. Methinks my trouble is hardware or kernel related because it hangs in minimalistic environment (in single user mode, where there is only bash and swapon, and there is no any Xorg instances runngin).

----------

## Hu

Have you tried using the in-kernel swsusp support?  TuxOnIce is one of several ways to hibernate the system.  There is an alternative hibernation implementation already in mainline kernels that is generally fairly reliable.

----------

## DMoL

Yep, in hangs too in similar conditions  :Sad: 

----------

## Hu

 *DMoL wrote:*   

> Yep, in hangs too in similar conditions 

 Good.  That means there is a fundamental problem with hibernation on this system, rather than just a TuxOnIce bug.  What kernel versions have you tried?  Your grub.conf uses a generic name, so we cannot work out the kernel version from the name of your vmlinuz.

----------

## DMoL

```
$ uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.34-tuxonice #1 PREEMPT Wed Aug 11 11:09:33 EEST 2010 x86_64 AMD V120 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

It hangs with swsusp also on vanilla kernel 2.6.34.

I tried to use 2.6.32-tuxonice version, and it hangs too.

----------

## Hu

Please try with 2.6.35.  I do not know of any reason it should start working there, but I am confident that if you report the bug upstream, the first thing they will ask is for you to try 2.6.35.  If it still fails with 2.6.35, you should report the bug at the kernel bugzilla.  When you do, specify the kernel version you used, which hibernation method you used, how you initiate hibernation, and a basic description of your hardware.  You may be asked to provide more details about the hardware or to try other steps to isolate the problem.

----------

## keivan

I've followed gentoo documentation to enable standby on my workstation. When I run the command

Code:

hibernate-ram

in the console, system turns off but sytem freeze on resume from Suspend/Standby/Sleep. (monitor show a vertical rainbow) + (atl + sysrq + b cannot reboot the system).

hardware:dual xeon motherboard with only one 5540 cpu + very old ps2 mouse and keyboard + old x300 ati vga

kernel: gentoo-sources (2.6.34 r12) + original kernel drivers.

When I've reconfigured the kernel to do not use ati drivers (I used vesa drivers instead), suspend work without problem. Now I'm sure there is a bug in the radeon drivers.

on my next experiment I've configured the kernel to use only ati driver under direct rendering manager (ie I've removed the ati framebuffer driver) -> this time system suspends and on resume there is color page with a blinking cursor but there is no working console. alt + sysrq + b can reboot my box.

what should I do to troubleshoot the standby problem?

----------

## Hu

You could use the RTC-based probe to try to determine how far the system gets in the resume process before it hangs.  Also, you should try a newer kernel.  Upstream is no longer supporting 2.6.34.  Even 2.6.35 is on the edge of going unsupported.

----------

